# The annual December  southerns links get together?



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2014)

For the last two years we have arranged a mini meet at a links course in the south, is it happening this year....

Kind of a tradition that finishes the year off for me and gets me into the Christmas mood.

Mashley , Chrisd, blueinmunic, justone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2014)

I nominate chrisd to arrange one at Lyddâ€¦.. 

Where were you thinking?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't mind blue, seems we have done it for the last two years on tour so there must be some more links in the south east corner.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2014)

Depending on where and when I could be interested in this one. RSG normally do a good winter offer  :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Depending on where and when I could be interested in this one. RSG normally do a good winter offer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just looked on their website Â£80 winter rate for 18 holes.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			I nominate chrisd to arrange one at Lyddâ€¦.. 

Where were you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I'd happily arrange one at Lydd - I wouldn't play in it mind

Royal St George's want Â£95 for a 12+ society


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2014)

Cinque ports?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll be up for it if the day fits in with my shifts


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Cinque ports?
		
Click to expand...

Tough course worth checking out


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you happy to organise Chris?

Isn't there also a links near littlestone or great stone by camber?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Cinque ports?
		
Click to expand...

Â£65 per round or day in winter.

Princes is unlimited golf for Â£50 per head or Â£160 per fourball if I've read it right, would offer the opportunity to do all 27 holes if that suits.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Are you happy to organise Chris?

Isn't there also a links near littlestone or great stone by camber?
		
Click to expand...

Rye is the nearest in that direction but I don't think they allow societies


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Rye is the nearest in that direction but I don't think they allow societies
		
Click to expand...

IF you can get on Rye (and it's a big if) it is foursomes only on the main course in the morning then they allow 2 balls in the afternoon. Plus it is very expensive, especially if you have the lunch (jacket and tie required).

RSG or Deal offer better value for money.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2014)

drive4show said:



			IF you can get on Rye (and it's a big if) it is foursomes only on the main course in the morning then they allow 2 balls in the afternoon. Plus it is very expensive, especially if you have the lunch (jacket and tie required).

RSG or Deal offer better value for money.
		
Click to expand...


No chance of getting on Rye and if you do it's as D4S says. I'm not a lover of Princes but Cinque Ports (Deal) and RSG for me. I'd be happy to contact them if players could post 

Which course preferred

What day (weekday usually)


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 5, 2014)

RSG for me Chris and any day


----------



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd be tempted to come down for the trip gents, especially for some of rsg or cinque ports :thup:

I could only do midweek though


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2014)

therod said:



			I'd be tempted to come down for the trip gents, especially for some of rsg or cinque ports :thup:

I could only do midweek though
		
Click to expand...

...... I thought it would be a select band of golfers!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 5, 2014)

chrisd said:



			...... I thought it would be a select band of golfers!  

Click to expand...

You need me there for moral chris, keep your spirits up, just like during the war!!:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2014)

therod said:



			You need me there for moral chris, keep your spirits up, just like during the war!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

"There'll be Blue birds over the white cliffs of Dover" ............. You could just be right Sergeant Wilson, I wondered if you'd spot that !


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm happy to go to either Chris, but princes seems best value for money


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 5, 2014)

I would be up for this, no real preference on course. Littlestone was good last year, but rsg would be nice to play again. Cinque ports is also decent, but very tough IMO, but happy to give it a go again. Midweek would be my preference.
I worked in rye and had some dealings with the golf club, would be one to avoid IMO. A golf club stuck in the past and with no interest in moving into the real world. Have a look at thier visitors page on the website.......not exactly welcoming!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 5, 2014)

So, let's get some names down

Please add to or amend 

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

 Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 5, 2014)

If RSG is the preferred option then a Tuesday is best as it's the only day you can play 3 and 4 balls, rest of the week is foursomes. I'd be happy with RSG, Deal or Littlestone, wasn't impressed with Princes.


----------



## wookie (Oct 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, let's get some names down

Please add to or amend 

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

 Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble

wookie - date dependent am up for this - preferably rsg as is definitely on my list to play
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 6, 2014)

Please add me as a definite maybe. I would prefer Littlestone or Princes as I haven't played them but happy for any as long as I can get the time off


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd be up for a game, no preference as I've never played either. Also, I realise my handicap is a wee bit higher than everyone else so if you think its not worth me playing as the pro shop won't be able to stock sufficient balls then I won't take offence!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			For the last two years we have arranged a mini meet at a links course in the south, is it happening this year....

Kind of a tradition that finishes the year off for me and gets me into the Christmas mood.

Mashley , Chrisd, blueinmunic, justone?
		
Click to expand...


Bazz why don't you play on one of your  inland links


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			I'd be up for a game, no preference as I've never played either. Also, I realise my handicap is a wee bit higher than everyone else so if you think its not worth me playing as the pro shop won't be able to stock sufficient balls then I won't take offence!
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned it isn't about handicap and you'd be very welcome


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2014)

I could be up for this. Not played any of the courses mentioned so will go with the flow.


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			As far as I'm concerned it isn't about handicap and you'd be very welcome
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris:thup:

Please add to or amend

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble

wookie - date dependent am up for this - preferably rsg as is definitely on my list to play 

Sainthacker


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 6, 2014)

This is what I'm on about.... Game on.!

Patrick... I'm not biting,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't do the 12th, probably not the 5th, other than that I'm game.  Haven't played RSG or RCP in years, equally happy to go back to Littlerstone, Princes does offer a deal that could see us get 27 in if we are all travelling.

I hear what Swingalot says about Rye and probably not the best for this meet (we'd be a bit too lively in the clubhouse) but if you ever get the chance take it, cracking links course.


----------



## golfdub (Oct 9, 2014)

Princess is Â£150 per fourball with range balls and a bacon sarnie.

Seems a bargain


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2014)

golfdub said:



			Princess is Â£150 per fourball with range balls and a bacon sarnie.

Seems a bargain
		
Click to expand...


We did Princes a couple of years ago and it wasn't everyone's favourite. I'm waiting for RCP to reply to my email


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 9, 2014)

Good work captain!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			So, let's get some names down

Please add to or amend 

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

 Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble
		
Click to expand...

I'm offended you didn't automatically put me down. Cheers old man!!!!!

This would be our third year so that is tradition enough for me. 

As everyone has said already, Littlestone is nice but not as good at the others, Rye impossible to get on, RSG expensive, RCP apparently tough, Princes played it so many times Its now boring (im playing it this month)

My preference would be RSG or RSP, then Littlestone. However if the majority want good value and we can get a larger crowd for Princes then we should consider that too. 

Glad someone else is arranging it though. Now your retried Chris you've got plenty of time to sort it out, about time you pulled your weight around here.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			We did Princes a couple of years ago and it wasn't everyone's favourite. I'm waiting for RCP to reply to my email
		
Click to expand...

 tried to catch Martin Bond yesterday but missed.

course is in fantastic condition; their over seeding program is really paying dividends on and around the greens

the weather has led to both their normal rough and additional lush areas = lost balls

sadly 35kts (gusting 50!!!) made it all but unplayable for mere mortals like me, but the lunch made up for that


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd be up for this!
I'm pretty local to RSG & RCP but depending in date would be happy to travel!



SaintHacker said:



			Please add to or amend

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble

wookie - date dependent am up for this - preferably rsg as is definitely on my list to play 

SaintHacker

Masterosouffle
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok all, spoke to Royal Cinque Ports and a meet in December would be Â£65 and would cover the green fee, bacon bap and coffee on arrival, a two course lunch/hot dinner after. A 50% booking fee is required.

They only allow 3 or 4 balls on Mondays and Thursdays and I would suggest Monday 8th December but if the majority want something different now is the time to say  (we cannot book there for the 11th December) all other dates seem ok but would be subject to availability when booking 

RCP is a very tough, true links course, for anyone who hasn't played it but is a glorious course and full of history. 

Please post your views on this offer with any changes in days/dates and I'll try and come up with the best compromise but understand that the majority will be catered for, so sorry if that doesn't suit.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in! Ok for that date and Â£65 looks like a bargain. Great use of your retirement


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am interested if there is room, dates dependent.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Ok all, spoke to Royal Cinque Ports and a meet in December would be Â£65 and would cover the green fee, bacon bap and coffee on arrival, a two course lunch/hot dinner after. A 50% booking fee is required.

They only allow 3 or 4 balls on Mondays and Thursdays and I would suggest Monday 8th December but if the majority want something different now is the time to say  (we cannot book there for the 11th December) all other dates seem ok but would be subject to availability when booking 

RCP is a very tough, true links course, for anyone who hasn't played it but is a glorious course and full of history. 

Please post your views on this offer with any changes in days/dates and I'll try and come up with the best compromise but understand that the majority will be catered for, so sorry if that doesn't suit.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Chris. Anywhere to stay nearby Sunday night ?


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 10, 2014)

Chris
Looking at the RCP website it says the maximum h/c is 22, and they ask for certificates. The way I'm playing at the moment theres no guarantee I will get under that in the next few weeks (I'll probably go back up if anything!) so I'll give this one a miss. Thanks anyway, but I don't want to get on everyones nerves by spending 7 hours looking for balls!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 10, 2014)

Monday 8th works for me. Would probably look to come down on the Sunday evening if there's a cheap hotel / b&b nearby.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Chris
Looking at the RCP website it says the maximum h/c is 22, and they ask for certificates. The way I'm playing at the moment theres no guarantee I will get under that in the next few weeks (I'll probably go back up if anything!) so I'll give this one a miss. Thanks anyway, but I don't want to get on everyones nerves by spending 7 hours looking for balls!

Click to expand...

It's up to you, for sure it's a tough course but I'd be surprised if they insist on a h/cap certificate, I've certainly never shown one there on my 3 or 4 visits. Just shout if you want adding!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2014)

Price is great - just need to check shifts in regards the date


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know of any specific hotels/guest houses but Deal and Dover will have loads of accom available in early December I should have thought, and some will certainly cater for golfers as there's 4 golf courses next to each other along  that stretch of coastline

A search online will pay dividends I'm sure!


----------



## rob2 (Oct 10, 2014)

If there is a spare slot then count me in also.

Lovely!!!!

Rob


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Please add to or amend

Chrisd

Oddsocks

Swingalot

Liverpoolphil

Drive4show

The Rod

BlueinMunich

Anotherdouble

wookie - date dependent am up for this - preferably rsg as is definitely on my list to play 

Sainthacker - please confirm if your up for the challenge ?

Mashleyr7

Rob2

Pieman

Richart
		
Click to expand...

Please add if I've missed you off or want to join us


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It's up to you, for sure it's a tough course but I'd be surprised if they insist on a h/cap certificate, I've certainly never shown one there on my 3 or 4 visits. Just shout if you want adding!
		
Click to expand...

Well if thats the case then why not? they're only golf balls after all


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Well if thats the case then why not? they're only golf balls after all

Click to expand...

Great lads  it's worked!

We'll put SaintHacker out first in a 2 ball and we will all be ok for our ball stocks as the round goes on!!   :whoo:


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Great lads  it's worked!

We'll put SaintHacker out first in a 2 ball and we will all be ok for our ball stocks as the round goes on!!   :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Just off out to stock up on a job lot of Top Flights...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			LOL! Just off out to stock up on a job lot of Top Flights... 

Click to expand...

Oh well ....... that's the practice balls sorted


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2014)

A Monday is fine for me Chris, I would also be looking to stay over on the Sunday night.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 10, 2014)

richart said:



			Sounds good Chris. Anywhere to stay nearby Sunday night ?
		
Click to expand...

There's plenty of choice in Ashford and we could meet for a some grub on the Sunday eve if you're staying down here. Chris, up for that?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 10, 2014)

I am probably up for this but can;t be definite for a while


----------



## User20205 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm still up for this, I'll stay down with a mate on Sunday :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			There's plenty of choice in Ashford and we could meet for a some grub on the Sunday eve if you're staying down here. Chris, up for that?
		
Click to expand...

For sure, but it's still the best part of an hour door to door to Deal but I'd be up for it


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			I am probably up for this but can;t be definite for a while 

Click to expand...

No firm numbers have to be given yet Paul, be good if you can make it


----------



## NST (Oct 10, 2014)

I could in be if space available. Can't confirm until mid November though.


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds good to me, just need to confirm on the date as start a new job next week.

Accommodation wise, you have the lodge at princes, could get a good deal if you wanted to play it on Sunday. The Bell hotel in Sandwich is very nice and only 10mins, budget options are a to be found at Minster, there is a holiday inn express and a premier inn, these would be an easy 20 mins away. Lots of other options locally, shout if you want any info on area, places to stay/eat or local courses etc

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 11, 2014)

Having played RCP before, I'm very tempted Chris. Good price you've negotiated there.
A "possible" for me as I could maybe stay at the in-laws the night before, they only live 15 miles away in Herne Bay.
Will let you know mate.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2014)

The date of Monday 8th December seems ok by everyone, or the majority anyway. On Monday I will try and get us penciled in and we can firm up on the actual names etc later on. I would suggest we try for somewhere around 9.30 tee off to allow for anyone travelling on the day

Any comments just let me know


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2014)

Think the 8th Dec is going to be a problem with work for me


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 11, 2014)

After the H4H day I'd definitely be up for joining some other meets, seeing SaintHacker's post though I'm a little unsure as to whether being newly off 25.6 (obviously I hope to keep the momentum going down but unsure if it will) it may be a little out of my reach. What would you say?

I wont be offended at all if it's thought to be out of my league for now. There will always be a next meet.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2014)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			After the H4H day I'd definitely be up for joining some other meets, seeing SaintHacker's post though I'm a little unsure as to whether being newly off 25.6 (obviously I hope to keep the momentum going down but unsure if it will) it may be a little out of my reach. What would you say?

I wont be offended at all if it's thought to be out of my league for now. There will always be a next meet.
		
Click to expand...

As I said to Saint, it's a very tough course, in mid winter the long, lush and deep grass has largely gone and often you will find a ball where in mid summer it's a goner. If it's windy it's also hard work, but, a links course like RCP has lovely fairways and greens, rarely freeze up and if the weather is benign it's fun to play. It hosted The Open in 1909 and 1920 so it has a place in history.

It's your choice though


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 11, 2014)

Can I put myself as a definite maybe then? Depending on date mostly. I will be working hard over the next few weeks to secure a further cut so fingers crossed!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2014)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Can I put myself as a definite maybe then? Depending on date mostly. I will be working hard over the next few weeks to secure a further cut so fingers crossed! 

Click to expand...

Fine by me, we'll be looking for definite commitment soon with deposits but I'm sure numbers will fluctuate up to a few days before


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2014)

I will be looking for somewhere to stay as near to the course as possible. Cheap, clean and cheerful will do me, oh and near a bar.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2014)

Rich, I'm happy to share a twin if you keep your farting to a minimum.  :thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 11, 2014)

richart said:



			I will be looking for somewhere to stay as near to the course as possible. Cheap, clean and cheerful will do me, oh and near a bar.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

http://kingsheaddeal.co.uk/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2014)

I have put holiday in for this so hopefully can be able to play now


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 11, 2014)

8th is a green light this end, can you pencil a plus one for me please.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Rich, I'm happy to share a twin if you keep your farting to a minimum.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Gordon, but no promises.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 11, 2014)

richart said:



			Sounds like a plan Gordon, but no promises.

Click to expand...

Let me know where you're planning on staying and I'll book the same. The Kings Head looks good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2014)

Same here guys - will look to book somewhere for sunday night


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2014)

No problem chaps, I'll have a look around. No point leaving it to Rich, he is the ultimate technophobe


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Let me know where you're planning on staying and I'll book the same. The Kings Head looks good.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Same here guys - will look to book somewhere for sunday night
		
Click to expand...

 Let's all get somewhere together if we can or at least in the same area. Kings Head does look good Paul.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just had a quick search, there is a Ramada (4*) in Dover that is coming up at Â£50 a night for a twin room with single beds or Â£67 for twin room with double beds. Loads of other places in town as well, few pubs and restaurants for a get together as well. Only 20 mins from the RCP.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't want to rain on your parade but last time I was in Dover it was a hole. Full of knocking shops and illegal immigrants. 

I'm sure you distinguished gents would be more at home in Canterbury or even deal itself.................on second thoughts maybe not


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade but last time I was in Dover it was a hole. Full of knocking shops and illegal immigrants. 

I'm sure you distinguished gents would be more at home in Canterbury or even deal itself.................on second thoughts maybe not

Click to expand...


He's quite right !


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 11, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade but last time I was in Dover it was a hole. Full of knocking shops
		
Click to expand...

And thats a problem?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 11, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			And thats a problem? 

Click to expand...

Some of those sights would finish Rich off! He may go into the wrong type of place, say that he fancies a Chinese and never make it out


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade but last time I was in Dover it was a hole. Full of knocking shops
		
Click to expand...

Think I've got some 2 for 1 vouchers somewhere


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2014)

therod said:



			Some of those sights would finish Rich off! He may go into the wrong type of place, say that he fancies a Chinese and never make it out

Click to expand...

But, being a seaside town it'll be great for crabs!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2014)

therod said:



			I don't want to rain on your parade but last time I was in Dover it was a hole. Full of *knocking *shops and illegal immigrants. 

I'm sure you distinguished gents would be more at home in Canterbury or even deal itself.................on second thoughts maybe not

Click to expand...

Excellent I need to visit one of those 















Need a new knocker


----------



## User20205 (Oct 11, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Think I've got some 2 for 1 vouchers somewhere  

Click to expand...

With rich......  (I've got so many infractable questions )


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2014)

Can you add Merv79 to the list as a definite maybe please.  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok 

I have provisionally booked Royal Cinque Ports (aka Deal) for Monday 8th December to play in 4 balls from 9am. There will be bacon rolls and coffee on arrival, a hot meal afterwards which I will post up the options for later. The game, including food, is Â£65 and soon we will need to collect a 50% deposit and I will post up when it's required. There will need to be some money collected for prizes also in due course, probably done on the day.

The club web site will give directions, dress code (please follow their wishes strictly), it also gives accommodation available locally.

The list I am posting is of those who have given both a definite and a very likely to attend. If I've missed you out (sorry) or if you want to add your name please do, but there will have to be a definite number of confirmed places soon as I've provisionally booked 5 x 4 balls

The names so far

ChrisD
ChrisD guest
Oddsocks
Swingalot
Liverpoolphil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Another double
Wookie
Saint Hacker
MashleyR7
Masterosouffle
Alex1975
Richart
Pieman
Rob2
PnWokingham
NST
Smiffy
Sir Scoopalot
Merv79

Any questions please shout!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 13, 2014)

Good work Chris, nice to know your keeping yourself busy 

Look forward to the trip. It is a lovely track, but it is not for the faint hearted, so look forward to seeing some of the players who have not played it before as they come in after being beaten up for 4/5 hours ! 

Very good deal as well, all we need now is a little luck with the weather and job done.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2014)

Leave booked, I'm in Chris. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Leave booked, I'm in Chris. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We'll not be too hasty Blue!!

There's a game at the weekend to consider first! 

(John Terry, scoring goals for Palace)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2014)

Thought that would only affect the draw, depending on whether you wanted to bend my ear for 4 hours or keep well away!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thought that would only affect the draw, depending on whether you wanted to bend my ear for 4 hours or keep well away! 

Click to expand...

Mmmmmm my guest is my son who saw his first match 26 years ago when he was 5. A 1-0 win against Norwich and has been a fan ever since. So you could be getting it in stereo!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2014)

Or having twice as much funâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Let me know where you're planning on staying and I'll book the same. The Kings Head looks good.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Let's all get somewhere together if we can or at least in the same area. Kings Head does look good Paul.
		
Click to expand...

After the glowing recommendations for the delights of Dover, I've booked the King's Head.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm told that in Sandwhich there is a great Greek restaurant.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			After the glowing recommendations for the delights of Dover, I've booked the King's Head.
		
Click to expand...

What, in Glasgow?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 14, 2014)

My holiday is in - just waiting to see if it's confirmed


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My holiday is in - just waiting to see if it's confirmed
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if you're attending.
I'll bring the demonstrator with wheel trims rather than alloys


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Let me know if you're attending.
I'll bring the demonstrator with wheel trims rather than alloys


Click to expand...

Don't bother with the keys, they're easy to hotwire!


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 14, 2014)

Just had a quick look at the course on google earth. Is slicing one into the oggin a fine-able offence?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm told that in Sandwhich there is a great Greek restaurant.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid boy!

In Greece there's a sandwich shop!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			What, in Glasgow?
		
Click to expand...

No, in Deal, as per the link someone put up.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

I would assume we will be playing this off the yellow tees??????
7,006 yards of winter golf off the whites will see me blubbing!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Just had a quick look at the course on google earth. Is slicing one into the oggin a fine-able offence?

Click to expand...

I remember the last time I played here with my mate Ray Taylor. 
Playing in a friendly fourball stableford, and we got to the long par 3 14th. He was leading by a point.
He hit a 5 wood off the tee and it was terrible. Massive great duck hook into a load of crap down the left. It was a gonna.
The pressure had got to him.
He then pulled out his 4 iron (for safety) and hit a provisional. He hit it so thin it never got more than about 10 feet off the ground, landed well in front of the cut stuff and ran and ran and ran across the full length of the green and dropped in the hole for a 3!
Despite our desperate attempts to find his first ball we couldn't and the jammy git took his 3 points and ran


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I would assume we will be playing this off the yellow tees??????
7,006 yards of winter golf off the whites will see me blubbing!


Click to expand...

I'll see if they will let us off the Championship tees!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'll see if they will let us off the Championship tees! 

Click to expand...

Good for you Chris!!
(I'll see you in the bar)


----------



## Hooker (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Chris, as reigning Littlestone champ I will add my name to the list. :thup:

Thanks for organising and looks a great deal!

ChrisD
ChrisD guest
Oddsocks
Swingalot
Liverpoolphil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Another double
Wookie
Saint Hacker
MashleyR7
Masterosouffle
Alex1975
Richart
Pieman
Rob2
PnWokingham
NST
Smiffy
Sir Scoopalot
Merv79
Hooker


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2014)

I've booked myself into The Kings Head in Deal on the Sunday night if anyone is interested in staying there as well and having a couple of quiet pints.


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 16, 2014)

Just in case there are any beer fans coming, there is a pub on the outside of Deal (walkable) called The Berry, Walmer, it is by far the best pub for many miles and has a huge number of ales on, both traditional and more modern / crafty


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I've booked myself into The Kings Head in Deal on the Sunday night if anyone is interested in staying there as well and having a couple of quiet pints.
		
Click to expand...

See you there, already booked.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2014)

Early next week, after my marshalling finishes at the World Matchplay, I will try and sort out the food, numbers and deposits etc and hope that we can firm up on the maybe's


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 17, 2014)

Am still trying to get work confirmed for that week as I have a course to complete. Will be able to confirm we'd at the latest.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 17, 2014)

Can you pencil me in for this please Chris, and I'll double check with work.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Can you pencil me in for this please Chris, and I'll double check with work.
		
Click to expand...

Consider yourself penciled!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			We'll not be too hasty Blue!!

There's a game at the weekend to consider first! 

(John Terry, scoring goals for Palace)
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Thought that would only affect the draw, depending on whether you wanted to bend my ear for 4 hours or keep well away! 

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Mmmmmm my guest is my son who saw his first match 26 years ago when he was 5. A 1-0 win against Norwich and has been a fan ever since. So you could be getting it in stereo!
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Or having twice as much funâ€¦â€¦..

Click to expand...

So, am I getting it in stereo or a punishment posting at the back of the fieldâ€¦â€¦


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just had this offer from Princes, if anyone looking the stay down the lodges are great. 

1 Night (Twin Occupancy), 2 Rounds, Breakfast and Bar Meal

from Â£109.00pp 
(Â£125.00 weekend)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			So, am I getting it in stereo or a punishment posting at the back of the fieldâ€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Or will you be a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Or will you be a shoulder to cry on?
		
Click to expand...

Are you tall enough to reach my shoulder?    Sounds like an interesting game, look forward to seeing it on Match of the Day.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you tall enough to reach my shoulder?    Sounds like an interesting game, look forward to seeing it on Match of the Day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not - but then I'm nagered after another day marshalling at the Matchplay!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2014)

Hooker said:



			ChrisD
ChrisD guest
Oddsocks
Swingalot
Liverpoolphil
Drive4show
The Rod
BlueinMunich
Another double
Wookie
Saint Hacker
MashleyR7
Masterosouffle
Alex1975
Richart
Pieman
Rob2
PnWokingham
NST
Smiffy
Sir Scoopalot
Merv79
Hooker
Cookielad
		
Click to expand...


Revised list, if I've missed anyone please add to this if you're a definite or pretty much and I will look for confirmations and 50% deposits in a week or so


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2014)

PM me your bank details please Chris & I'll get mine sent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2014)

Hopefully should have my holiday confirmed beginning on next week :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			PM me your bank details please Chris & I'll get mine sent.
		
Click to expand...

I think Mashley is going to sort the money as I don't touch the home funds (25 years of doing it for my business) I don't do online banking etc so don't worry until we ask.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I think Mashley is going to sort the money as I don't touch the home funds (25 years of doing it for my business) I don't do online banking etc so don't worry until we ask.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to tell them that you've never used a cash machine :rofl:  

I will arrange pay pal for the payment once Chris tell me too.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm afraid my AL has been declined a I am due on call! Doh!

Maybe next year.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Don't forget to tell them that you've never used a cash machine :rofl:  

Click to expand...

It's true, I've never ever used a hole in the wall to extract cash


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It's true, I've never ever used a hole in the wall to extract cash
		
Click to expand...

This better not be an excuse for not buying a round


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 20, 2014)

If Sir Scoop-A-Lot has dropped out have you got room for one more? My availability has switched in the other direction, it turns out that budget cuts mean I'm not going to be at a conference that week after all.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			If Sir Scoop-A-Lot has dropped out have you got room for one more? My availability has switched in the other direction, it turns out that budget cuts mean I'm not going to be at a conference that week after all.
		
Click to expand...

May consider it if you've had your handicap trimmed since H4H.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			May consider it if you've had your handicap trimmed since H4H. 

Click to expand...

My only comp since then was a rather disappointing 2 over handicap buffer . Still, the Tidworth open on Saturday is a qualifier I suppose, I'll see what I can do .


----------



## Blundell (Oct 21, 2014)

This sounds good, I'll come along with Pieman.

cheers

phil


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 23, 2014)

It's a good job we didn't choose Princes. I played it yesterday (a nice little 4&3 win in a matchplay) and it's a terrible state. 

The fairways are rough, bunkers unkept and greens very slow with fairly long grass, although I think they are prepping to hollow tine them so that maybe why they're left longer? 

Hole 3 on the Dunes 9, a par 5 is reduced to 300 yards, playing from the proper tee to a temporary green, but no reduction on the card. Good job I birdied it with 4 and he lost his ball as he still had a shot on it! 

Then the 4th hole SI1 is playing from a different tee knocking the distance down to 241 yards. It was playing as a par 3! He still had a shot on it to. I birdied it with a 3 and he par'd it with a 4, halving the hole. 

Glad we're going to RCP instead.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The fairways are rough, bunkers unkept and greens very slow with fairly long grass, although I think they are prepping to hollow tine them so that maybe why they're left longer? 


Glad we're going to RCP instead.
		
Click to expand...

It not normal to hollow tine this late in the year, we do ours in the early spring and mid August when there's still growth.

Good win though, it seems you're more retired than I am!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 23, 2014)

They had hollow tined the Hymilayas 9 last week. 

Holiday does come in handy every now and then!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2014)

Holiday all confirmed :thup:


----------



## cookelad (Oct 27, 2014)

Should probably keep my name in pencil on this one for the time being Chris given this morning's events!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Should probably keep my name in pencil on this one for the time being Chris given this morning's events!
		
Click to expand...

Will do, let's hope all works out for you


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2014)

hi chris,

i'd be up for this, having been away for H4H have been looking for an opportunity to make a "forum meet" debut and put a few faces to names.

bit late to the party so no problem if i'm too late.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2014)

Badger said:



			hi chris,

i'd be up for this, having been away for H4H have been looking for an opportunity to make a "forum meet" debut and put a few faces to names.

bit late to the party so no problem if i'm too late.
		
Click to expand...


It should be ok Badger, I shall be asking for definites and deposits soon


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2014)

Myself and Blundell are definites Chris.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 28, 2014)

Defo here Chris as requested can you pencil a plus one too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 29, 2014)

Myself, Richart and Merv are looking to stay in Dover on the Sunday night in case anyoe else is contemplating where to stay  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Myself, Richart and Merv are looking to stay in Dover on the Sunday night in case anyoe else is contemplating where to stay  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm already booked at Deal, as I believe is Pieman.

Chrisd, I'm a definite.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking particularly of those travelling, but open to all, how about a game Sunday afternoon down that way, maybe followed by a curryâ€¦â€¦â€¦  Any takers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2014)

So where is everyone staying the night ?

Deal or Dover ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 29, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thinking particularly of those travelling, but open to all, how about a game Sunday afternoon down that way, maybe followed by a curryâ€¦â€¦â€¦  Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Merv and I will hopefully be playing 3rd round of the Hockley winter foursomes in the morning but def up for beer and curry in the evening  :thup:



Liverpoolphil said:



			So where is everyone staying the night ?

Deal or Dover ?
		
Click to expand...

Both  

But they are only a few miles apart so not a problem to meet up.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2014)

drive4show said:



			But they are only a few miles apart so not a problem to meet up.
		
Click to expand...

I only go to Dover to see if I can spot my hub caps!


----------



## vkurup (Oct 29, 2014)

Never played a links course before... so will toss my name in.  10 days before big birthday, so might get dispensation from the Mrs to go and play.  

Without reading the full thread, have we decided when and where and how much..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Never played a links course before... so will toss my name in.  10 days before big birthday, so might get dispensation from the Mrs to go and play.  

Without reading the full thread, have we decided when and where and how much..
		
Click to expand...


Lazy git!! 

Royal Cinque Ports (aka Deal)

Dec 8th about 9am

Â£65 

Details to follow soon


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 30, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thinking particularly of those travelling, but open to all, how about a game Sunday afternoon down that way, maybe followed by a curryâ€¦â€¦â€¦  Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like an excellent idea, Deal is a bit far for me to to travel in the morning so I'll be looking to stay over the night before. And if you're staying over, well, an extra round of golf plus curry & beers in the evening are all mandatory aren't they? :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd be up for a game somewhere on the Sunday. I'd be happy to host people at Ashford which is on the way down to deal. Once you get past the surrey/sussex/north kent border there isn't many good courses. Mostly just Ok courses. Ashford is good though, if you don't mind a bit of motorway noise (we're just of the M20 J9)


----------



## vkurup (Oct 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Lazy git!! 

Royal Cinque Ports (aka Deal)

Dec 8th about 9am

Â£65 

Details to follow soon
		
Click to expand...

Top man...  Might look to stay down too..    Let me know if people are block booking a travelodge/hilton somewhere


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2014)

Thinking about it Chris, I don't know why I'm saying pencil me in when we all know I'm going to be there!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2014)

Blundell and I are staying in the King's Head in Deal on the Sunday night and therefore up for curry and beer that evening. We are looking at travelling down early Sunday and playing Princes - might as well overload on the links golf!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you seen my note above about two holes being seriously reduced in legth and one on a temp greenw while they finished to flood defences. Hope you're getting a good discount on the green fee, luckily I played it for free so wasn't too fussed.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have you seen my note above about two holes being seriously reduced in legth and one on a temp greenw while they finished to flood defences. Hope you're getting a good discount on the green fee, luckily I played it for free so wasn't too fussed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but haven't confirmed anything with Princes yet - enquired via e-mail - so could change our minds and look elsewhere. Will see what they say when they get back to me. Useful intelligence to have though when I do speak to them!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 30, 2014)

The holes are on the Dunes 9 so you could get 9 on each of the Shore and Hymilays but the Hyms isn't very good.


----------



## richart (Oct 30, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Yes, but haven't confirmed anything with Princes yet - enquired via e-mail - so could change our minds and look elsewhere. Will see what they say when they get back to me. Useful intelligence to have though when I do speak to them!!
		
Click to expand...

 I liked the look of Littlestone if we could get on there. Could get there for mid day ish. Was looking at Princes as well, but doesn't seem to get a great review on the forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm up for a round on the Sunday - looking to stay at Prem Inn just outside Dover


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 30, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Have you seen my note above about two holes being seriously reduced in legth and one on a temp greenw while they finished to flood defences. Hope you're getting a good discount on the green fee, luckily I played it for free so wasn't too fussed.
		
Click to expand...

It's all finished now.......


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 30, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			The holes are on the Dunes 9 so you could get 9 on each of the Shore and Hymilays but the Hyms isn't very good.
		
Click to expand...

Shore Hims is best layout - more fun.......


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2014)

richart said:



			I liked the look of Littlestone if we could get on there. Could get there for mid day ish. Was looking at Princes as well, but doesn't seem to get a great review on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought of Littlestone but then saw it would take 2 hours to get there, and then an hour onto Deal. We thought we'd just go straight to Deal (around 2 hours) and then play locally so we wouldn't waste drinking time after our round!!


----------



## richart (Oct 30, 2014)

PieMan said:



			We thought we'd just go straight to Deal (around 2 hours) and then play locally so we wouldn't waste drinking time after our round!!
		
Click to expand...

 Pleased to hear you are still getting your priorities right.:thup:

Let me know what you come up with as I will definitely be up for a game on the Sunday.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2014)

Walmer & Kingsdown?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Pleased to hear you are still getting your priorities right.:thup:

Let me know what you come up with as I will definitely be up for a game on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Yes drink and food are the priorities............:cheers:

Will keep everyone posted for the Sunday as I know LP was after a game too.

I had a look at W&K but it says on the website that visitors can play after 1pm but only up to 31 October - does anyone know if this means visitors can play at anytime on Sunday from 1 November? Will call them tomorrow anyway as it also says 4ball rate is Â£80.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Walmer & Kingsdown?
		
Click to expand...

That's a good shout


----------



## vkurup (Oct 30, 2014)

I might just be able to convince HID to let me go for a Sun and Mon... Anyone else wants to get down for a game on Sunday and then   Ports on Mon??


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Walmer & Kingsdown?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at their website they have a winter fourball offer for Â£80.00.
That's a bit of a bargain.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2014)

And there's also the offer of Ashford so I think we'll be ok for a game somewhere on Sunday.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2014)

Littlestone is the best choice if a deal can be done. Ashford is my course as well as Mashleys. If it's not too wet and they'll take some green fees it's fine. I'm not certain that I haven't got a winter league game there on that day, if not I'd be happy to go wherever. Walmer & Kingsdown is ok, only played it once but loads of blind shots if I remember and it's not real links golf.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 31, 2014)

Spoken to Walmer & Kingsdown and they can fit us in on the 7th. Have reserved tee times at 11.42 and 11.49 if anyone is interested in joining myself and Blundell. Cost is Â£50pp. Haven't heard back from Princes but am just tempted to go with W&K.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Spoken to Walmer & Kingsdown and they can fit us in on the 7th. Have reserved tee times at 11.42 and 11.49 if anyone is interested in joining myself and Blundell. Cost is Â£50pp. Haven't heard back from Princes but am just tempted to go with W&K.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at RSG and from the 1st of December their green fee is Â£80 per person, but must be paid in full at the time of booking.  Does that tempt anyone?  Littlestone are asking Â£75.  At these prices RSG seems a relative bargain, summer rate is Â£170.


----------



## richart (Oct 31, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just looked at RSG and from the 1st of December their green fee is Â£80 per person, but must be paid in full at the time of booking.  Does that tempt anyone?  Littlestone are asking Â£75.  At these prices RSG seems a relative bargain, summer rate is Â£170.
		
Click to expand...

I sent an email to RSG yesterday to see if we could play on a Sunday, but not heard yet. Would be my preferred choice if we could.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2014)

Would certainly tempt me :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Nov 1, 2014)

richart said:



			I sent an email to RSG yesterday to see if we could play on a Sunday, but not heard yet. Would be my preferred choice if we could.
		
Click to expand...

Princes responded and quoted me Â£60pp, but they wanted Â£10 deposit pp at time of booking. Given the quotes so far, RSG is my preferred choice too. W&K is my fallback option!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 1, 2014)

RSG no visitors at weekends.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Princes responded and quoted me Â£60pp, but they wanted Â£10 deposit pp at time of booking. Given the quotes so far, RSG is my preferred choice too. W&K is my fallback option!
		
Click to expand...

If our preferred choice falls through, could I join you in the fallback option?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2014)

Walmer and Kingsdown looks a lovely course


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Walmer and Kingsdown looks a lovely course
		
Click to expand...

I played it in a mixed match and it's not a true links and there's loads of blind shots and dog legs ( if I remember) the guy I played told me what shots to play and I shot a great round that I definitely wouldn't have if he hadn't helped


----------



## PieMan (Nov 1, 2014)

If RSG doesn't happen (which looks likely seeing as the website does state no visitors on weekends) then happy to play either W&K or Princes. Obviously have two tee times reserved at W&K so BiM, Richart and LP you're welcome to join Blundell and I - anyone else? 

Let me know what your preferences are - if you want to play Princes I'll book there and pay deposits. W&K is pay in full on the day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2014)

How much is Princes ? 

I'll go with the majority :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Nov 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How much is Princes ? 

I'll go with the majority :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Princes Â£60pp. W&K Â£50. I am happy to go with what everyone else wants to do - just want to have a bit of fun before a good evening social and a great day on the Monday at RCP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Princes Â£60pp. W&K Â£50. I am happy to go with what everyone else wants to do - just want to have a bit of fun before a good evening social and a great day on the Monday at RCP.
		
Click to expand...

Happy with both prices 

Just need to decide where to book for the Sunday night 

Can people post where they have booked please


----------



## PieMan (Nov 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy with both prices 

Just need to decide where to book for the Sunday night 

Can people post where they have booked please
		
Click to expand...

A few of us are in the Kings Head in Deal. Plan is for a nice meal, a couple of pints, and then back in time for Downton Abbey........!!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			A few of us are in the Kings Head in Deal. Plan is for a nice meal, a couple of pints, and then back in time for Downton Abbey........!!!
		
Click to expand...

The last time I saw you have a nice meal, and a couple of pints, you barely were fit enough to find your room let alone a whole Abbey!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			A few of us are in the Kings Head in Deal. Plan is for a nice meal, a couple of pints, and then back in time for Downton Abbey........!!!
		
Click to expand...


Ok cheers will have a look :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Nov 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			The last time I saw you have a nice meal, and a couple of pints, you barely were fit enough to find your room let alone a whole Abbey!!
		
Click to expand...

I blame Mike H - I couldn't turn down his incredible generosity........!!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I blame Mike H - I couldn't turn down his incredible generosity........!!
		
Click to expand...

Well you didn't let him down !!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			If RSG doesn't happen (which looks likely seeing as the website does state no visitors on weekends) then happy to play either W&K or Princes. Obviously have two tee times reserved at W&K so BiM, Richart and LP you're welcome to join Blundell and I - anyone else? 

Let me know what your preferences are - if you want to play Princes I'll book there and pay deposits. W&K is pay in full on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at chrisd's description of W & K, I'm tempted to opt for Princes. Looking at this link we should be able to get it down the Â£50 per head if we can make it a round four ball, maybe see if we can swap out the 1 course lunch for coffee & bacon roll on arrival if we are looking to curry later?

http://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/visiting-golfers-green-fees.php

If there's a preference for W & K, I'm equally happy to go there and give it a try and see if I agree with chrisd's assessment.


----------



## richart (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			If RSG doesn't happen (which looks likely seeing as the website does state no visitors on weekends) then happy to play either W&K or Princes. Obviously have two tee times reserved at W&K so BiM, Richart and LP you're welcome to join Blundell and I - anyone else? 

Let me know what your preferences are - if you want to play Princes I'll book there and pay deposits. W&K is pay in full on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely up for a game somewhere Paul. I will phone RSG on Monday just in case they can squeeze us on. Otherwise happy to go with the majority.

Think D4S, Merv and myself are staying in Dover. Curry and a shandy sound good.


----------



## richart (Nov 1, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Princes Â£60pp. W&K Â£50. I am happy to go with what everyone else wants to do - just want to have a bit of fun before a good evening social and a great day on the Monday at RCP.
		
Click to expand...

 Paul, W & K do a 4 ball winter rate for Â£80 according to their website.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Definitely up for a game somewhere Paul. I will phone RSG on Monday just in case they can squeeze us on. Otherwise happy to go with the majority.

Think D4S, Merv and myself are staying in Dover. Curry and a shandy sound good.
		
Click to expand...

Rich 

Were in Dover are you staying ?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 2, 2014)

richart said:



			Paul, W & K do a 4 ball winter rate for Â£80 according to their website.
		
Click to expand...

Not on the weekend Rich apparently. If no RSG I will contact Princes to see what deal they can do for us.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rich 

Were in Dover are you staying ?
		
Click to expand...

We are in the Royal Hotel  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We are in the Royal Hotel  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ok cheers - possibly going to look at the Kings Head


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just looked at RSG and from the 1st of December their green fee is Â£80 per person, but must be paid in full at the time of booking.  Does that tempt anyone?  Littlestone are asking Â£75.  At these prices RSG seems a relative bargain, summer rate is Â£170.
		
Click to expand...

Littlestpne have so many offers on these days no one pays the full Â£75 a round. Some days it's a little as Â£25 nowadays.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 3, 2014)

If we can get one RSG for Â£80 on the sunday then I'd be up for that. I may even be tempted for W&K if it goes ahead.


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

RSG is a no go unfortunately. What about Princes ? I do fancy another links course if possible.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 3, 2014)

Personally, I'd not travel and pay to play Princes. I've played it lots in the last 12 months so would prefer to go somewhere else or miss it. But please don't base any of your decisions on me do what you want to do


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I am going to play Littlestone. Four ball playing after 11.00 on a Sunday is Â£170, and you get either soup or a bowl of chips. Seems like a good deal, and it breaks up my journey. W & K just doesn't appeal and Princes doesn't get many good reviews on here.

Anyone want to make up a four and I will book it.

Can meet up with those that don't fancy it for a curry/beer in the evening.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2014)

You can add me Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can add me Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man, two more need. Happy to sort out another 4 ball if enough interest.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Good man, two more need. Happy to sort out another 4 ball if enough interest.
		
Click to expand...

I can't make the Sunday, but out of the available courses you have made the right choice imo. Enjoy.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 3, 2014)

richart said:



			I think I am going to play Littlestone. Four ball playing after 11.00 on a Sunday is Â£170, and you get either soup or a bowl of chips. Seems like a good deal, and it breaks up my journey. W & K just doesn't appeal and Princes doesn't get many good reviews on here.

Anyone want to make up a four and I will book it.

Can meet up with those that don't fancy it for a curry/beer in the evening.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

good choice, all w&k is missing is a windmill and a clowns face to give you the full mickey mouse, crazy golf experience.  

Littlestone is pretty good:thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

therod said:



			good choice, all w&k is missing is a windmill and a clowns face to give you the full mickey mouse, crazy golf experience.  

Littlestone is pretty good:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Are you going to play Littlestone Nick, or are you just coming down on the Monday ?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Are you going to play Littlestone Nick, or are you just coming down on the Monday ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm tied up on the Sunday, you'll have to make do with me just on the Monday. Cheers anyway


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm up for Littlestone Richard and could probably bring a mate if someone is needed to make a 4


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm up for Littlestone Richard and could probably bring a mate if someone is needed to make a 4
		
Click to expand...

Oi, get out of it, that last spot is mine!!  

richart, I'll take the 4th spot if still available please.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oi, get out of it, that last spot is mine!!  

richart, I'll take the 4th spot if still available please.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! 4 hours of how you beat us and restored the status quo!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Oh no! 4 hours of how you beat us and restored the status quo!
		
Click to expand...

Would I do that to youâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Would I do that to youâ€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Well I guess not ........ you didn't go on and on after the last game!


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm up for Littlestone Richard and could probably bring a mate if someone is needed to make a 4
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Oi, get out of it, that last spot is mine!!  

richart, I'll take the 4th spot if still available please.
		
Click to expand...

That is great Chris and Richard. We have our fourball. Richart, Liverpoolphil, Chrisd, Blue in Munich.

I am happy to sort out another 4 ball, so if anyone else wants to play Littlestone let me know.

Shall we agree not to talk football, as I feel as a Reading supporter I will not get the respect I deserve.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Shall we agree not to talk football, as I feel as a Reading supporter I will not get the respect I deserve.

Click to expand...

Not talk football? What? When we can take the pee out of Phil!??


----------



## PieMan (Nov 3, 2014)

richart said:



			I am happy to sort out another 4 ball, so if anyone else wants to play Littlestone let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Guys Blundell and I will stick with Princes as Littlestone is out of our way on the journey down. We'll see you in the evening for a few beers and a curry.


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

PieMan said:



			We'll see you in the evening for a few beers and a curry.
		
Click to expand...

 Definitely Paul. With the way I am playing curry and beer will be the highlight of the trip.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Not talk football? What? When we can take the pee out of Phil!??
		
Click to expand...

Don't need football to take the pee out of me


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't need football to take the pee out of me 

Click to expand...

 I was thinking that.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't need football to take the pee out of me 

Click to expand...

It's just a backup plan if we forget all the other reasons!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2014)

Andy and I might be up for Littlestone, depends if we have been knocked out of the Hockley foursomes by then as that Sunday is the 3rd round. You lot are lovely people but hopefully we won't be able to make it


----------



## richart (Nov 3, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Andy and I might be up for Littlestone, depends if we have been knocked out of the Hockley foursomes by then as that Sunday is the 3rd round. You lot are lovely people but hopefully we won't be able to make it  

Click to expand...

 Yes, hope I don't see the two of you until Sunday night.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2014)

richart said:



			That is great Chris and Richard. We have our fourball. Richart, Liverpoolphil, Chrisd, Blue in Munich.

I am happy to sort out another 4 ball, so if anyone else wants to play Littlestone let me know.

Shall we agree not to talk football, as I feel as a Reading supporter I will not get the respect I deserve.

Click to expand...

Thanks for organising this richart, do you need anything for a deposit before the day?


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 5, 2014)

Pardon my disappearing act, started a new job and moved house in the last two weeks.

Where are we with the plans?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Pardon my disappearing act, started a new job and moved house in the last two weeks.

Where are we with the plans?
		
Click to expand...

4 of us are going to Littlestone on the Sunday.

2 of us are going to Princes on the Sunday.

None of us are going to Royal St. Georges or Walmer & Kingsdown on Sunday.

A number of us as yet undetermined are invading a pub & a curry house, location as yet undecided, on Sunday evening.

Lots of us are descending on Royal Cinque Ports on Monday.

No-one has been asked for any money yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..

Anything else?


----------



## richart (Nov 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for organising this richart, do you need anything for a deposit before the day?
		
Click to expand...

 No just bring plenty of cash on the day.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			4 of us are going to Littlestone on the Sunday.

2 of us are going to Princes on the Sunday.

None of us are going to Royal St. Georges or Walmer & Kingsdown on Sunday.

A number of us as yet undetermined are invading a pub & a curry house, location as yet undecided, on Sunday evening.

Lots of us are descending on Royal Cinque Ports on Monday.

No-one has been asked for any money yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..

Anything else? 

Click to expand...

I've been a bit distracted myself over the last few days, would love to join a group on the Sunday as well if that's possible. Who is playing at Princes? I went back through the last 5 pages and still couldn't track it down - Pieman, is that you & Blundell, or are you at W&K despite Blue's assertions to the contrary? And either way, what time? I wouldn't be able to make an early tee time.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No-one has been asked for any money yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I shall be rectifying that little omission to cover RCP very soon!


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Don't worry, I shall be rectifying that little omission to cover RCP very soon!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, we all thought you'd forgotten


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 6, 2014)

Cheers blue, atleast I know what's happening lol


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Don't worry, I shall be rectifying that little omission to cover RCP very soon!
		
Click to expand...

Give me a few days notice please so I'm prepare for the deluge.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

Look for the new thread today!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I've been a bit distracted myself over the last few days, would love to join a group on the Sunday as well if that's possible. Who is playing at Princes? I went back through the last 5 pages and still couldn't track it down - Pieman, is that you & Blundell, or are you at W&K despite Blue's assertions to the contrary? And either way, what time? I wouldn't be able to make an early tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Ben, it is Pieman & Blundell, I take it they are coming from north of The Smoke & they were looking at Princes at the last count, due in part I believe to therod's assessment of W & K & that Littlestone is a hour on from Deal unless you're from the south & come in from the low side.



Oddsocks said:



			Cheers blue, atleast I know what's happening lol
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome mate, looking to join anyone Sunday?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ben, it is Pieman & Blundell, I take it they are coming from north of The Smoke & they were looking at Princes at the last count, due in part I believe to therod's assessment of W & K & that Littlestone is a hour on from Deal unless you're from the south & come in from the low side.



You're welcome mate, looking to join anyone Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

I feel slightly responsible now....... W&k is an ok course, with a lovely section of internal oob, and lovely little sunken greens :thup:

Princes is a much better option


----------



## PieMan (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes we are playing at Princes at 11.20 on the Sunday.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 7, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Yes we are playing at Princes at 11.20 on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got room for a little one/hacker/bandit (delete as appropriate) to join in please? 

Will be booking the Kings Head in Deal as well, seems like the location that will allow the longest lie-in on the Monday.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 8, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Have you got room for a little one/hacker/bandit (delete as appropriate) to join in please? 

Will be booking the Kings Head in Deal as well, seems like the location that will allow the longest lie-in on the Monday.
		
Click to expand...

No.

Only kidding - you're more than welcome to join us. Are you ok to phone Princes and add yourself to our booking (in the name of Paul Little)? We're playing Shore and Dunes and they will ask for a Â£10 deposit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2014)

So were are we looking at have the curry ? Deal or Dover ?


Looks like a number of us are staying at Kings Head in Deal


----------



## PieMan (Nov 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So were are we looking at have the curry ? Deal or Dover ?
		
Click to expand...

Deal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2014)

Pieman - Fish might be coming for RCP and looking for a game - any space at Princes ?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pieman - Fish might be coming for RCP and looking for a game - any space at Princes ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes no problem. Oxford might also be joining us so that will be a football.

Fish - same as with Oxford - if you can give them a ring please and add your name to my booking and pay the Â£10 deposit that would be great.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 11, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Yes no problem. Oxford might also be joining us so that will be a football.

Fish - same as with Oxford - if you can give them a ring please and add your name to my booking and pay the Â£10 deposit that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I'll be calling them in the next day or two - PM me and I'll add both our names if you want.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 11, 2014)

PieMan said:



			Deal!
		
Click to expand...

Is there a curry house in Deal? All I could find was a corner shop


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2014)

It seems to be a choice between this one 

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...eviews-Milaad_Tandoori-Deal_Kent_England.html

andâ€¦â€¦â€¦. er, no, that's it.  It is within staggering distance of the King's Head :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Nov 13, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Robin, I'll be calling them in the next day or two - PM me and I'll add both our names if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you've done that and I'll PM you my mobile number so we can make sure we meet up at the course and not on the 1st tee! I think we'll be looking to get there just after 10.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			It seems to be a choice between this one 

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...eviews-Milaad_Tandoori-Deal_Kent_England.html

andâ€¦â€¦â€¦. er, no, that's it.  It is within staggering distance of the King's Head :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I just saw the write up in the Dover Express

http://www.dover-express.co.uk/REVE...4518541-detail/story.html#Od6yCs3O3trrwM3T.01


I don't want to put you off!!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like it's a load of beer, crisps, nuts and pork scratchings at the Kings Head then!!


----------



## vkurup (Nov 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, need to drop out of this one.  Was really looking fwd to my first Links experience... 

However, completing on the house on the 9th, so will be skinned alive by HID if I go golfing on 8th. ...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Unfortunately, need to drop out of this one.  Was really looking fwd to my first Links experience... 

However, completing on the house on the 9th, so will be skinned alive by HID if I go golfing on 8th. ...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming, I hope all goes well for your move


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2014)

What's the plan for golf on the Sunday? Merv and I lost our Hockley foursomes 2nd round this morning so might be up for a game on Sunday.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2014)

We are playing at Littlestone in a 4 ball. They do a good deal for 4 balls, details on their website. If you can make up another one, I think Badger57 wants to play, we could meet there. Our tee time is 11.30 playing with Chrisd, Blue in Munich and Liverpoolphil. After todays football they may not want to play together.

Sorry to hear you lost Gordon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your defeat 

Hopefully will be able to join us at Littlestone 

What time are you looking to get th ere Rich ?


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry to hear about your defeat 

Hopefully will be able to join us at Littlestone 

What time are you looking to get th ere Rich ?
		
Click to expand...

Nice and early Phil so we can talk relegation battles.:rofl:


I will aim to get there about 10.30 for bacon rolls.:thup: Shouldn't be too bad a drive on a Sunday hopefully.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds good Rich :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2014)

richart said:



			After todays football they may not want to play together.

(
		
Click to expand...


Oh I do, I really do!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Nice and early Phil so we can talk relegation battles.:rofl:


I will aim to get there about 10.30 for bacon rolls.:thup: Shouldn't be too bad a drive on a Sunday hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Nope ....... About 15 to 20 minutes through the country lanes:lol:


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Nope ....... About 15 to 20 minutes through the country lanes:lol:
		
Click to expand...

 I will have to take HID's car for the trip as I hear Deal is a bit dodgy. Might take me longer to get there than usual.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2014)

Cheers guys. We lost to the better pair today. We were 2 up through 7 but we then dropped a couple of careless shots whereas they were level par from 8 through to 18 which was pretty good golf in horrible conditions. We really fancied our chances after taking out 2 pros in the first round 

Littlestone sounds good, I'll check with Andy and see what sort of deal they can offer us. We might be able to drum up a 4th person from somewhere.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone going got an old carry bag laying around. My brother in law has taken the game up and is on the hunt for a cheapy bag to get him started.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Cheers guys. We lost to the better pair today. We were 2 up through 7 but we then dropped a couple of careless shots whereas they were level par from 8 through to 18 which was pretty good golf in horrible conditions. We really fancied our chances after taking out 2 pros in the first round 

Littlestone sounds good, I'll check with Andy and see what sort of deal they can offer us. We might be able to drum up a 4th person from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about the result Gordon

Does this mean you're coming to Royal Cinque ports?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Sorry about the result Gordon

Does this mean you're coming to Royal Cinque ports?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Chris, Merv and I were always coming, just didn't know if we would be able to make a game on Sunday or not as the next round is that Sunday morning. We are all paid up  :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Anyone going got an old carry bag laying around. My brother in law has taken the game up and is on the hunt for a cheapy bag to get him started.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2014)

i've got a navy titliest "x-something" in good nick he is welcome to.  had a clear out when i moved a few months ago but for some reason decided i might need a spare carry bag and a spare trolley bag which are now just taking up room.

i'll bring it to RCP although welcome to collect it if wanted before then.


----------



## badger57 (Nov 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Cheers guys. We lost to the better pair today. We were 2 up through 7 but we then dropped a couple of careless shots whereas they were level par from 8 through to 18 which was pretty good golf in horrible conditions. We really fancied our chances after taking out 2 pros in the first round 

Littlestone sounds good, I'll check with Andy and see what sort of deal they can offer us. We might be able to drum up a 4th person from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

                                                                                 :thup:               Still okay for Littlestone.

                                                                                                      cheers   badger57


----------

